# Lampropelma Violaceopes Enclosure ideas



## Deeser (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I want to build the forever home for my L. Violaceopes, and wanted to see your setups.

I know these guys sort of straddle the line between arboreal and burrower as far as behavior goes, so I was curious to see how yours all adapted the environments you provided.

I really like the ideas that went into @petkokc P. Metallica enclosure. It should work well for the Singapore Blue too I imagine?






I have a bunch of spare polycarbonate sheets to work with, just trying to settle on a good size and design.

Thanks


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 26, 2017)

They do burrow a little when young but they are far from fossorial spiders. I like to keep my enclosures simple and just provide the essentials. 

Large vertically placed cork slab, water bowl and a few inches of sub. You can add in some fake plants for decor if you like as well.

Keep the sub moist for this species and ensure the enclosure has adequate ventilation. Everything else comes down to what you find aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Deeser (Sep 26, 2017)

Ok, makes sense. What about enclosure dimensions ? These can get to be around 10" right? Would a 12"x12"X20" be okay?


----------



## vespers (Sep 26, 2017)

Deeser said:


> Ok, makes sense. What about enclosure dimensions ? These can get to be around 10" right? Would a 12"x12"X20" be okay?


10 inches is an exaggeration. But that enclosure size is fine. Also, don't plan on seeing it very often. One of the ones I had, I never saw more than its toes at the edge of its hide occasionally for about 6 months at a time.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't think that would work well. These make very large hides and should be provided with plenty of sub to do so. 

10" is exaggerated. 8" is more like it. So something 27" tall, and 16" wide would be ideal for a large female. Not to mention a good chunk of that should be taken up with substrate.

I do it very easily. Add a lot of substrate, but set it up arboreal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Juvie set up. You can see the original substrate layer. The rest is all her.


----------



## Deeser (Sep 26, 2017)

vespers said:


> 10 inches is an exaggeration. But that enclosure size is fine. Also, don't plan on seeing it very often. One of the ones I had, I never saw more than its toes at the edge of its hide occasionally for about 6 months at a time.


Do you think it would be more likely to come out with a background effect on three sides to block out most ambient light and simulate a large cavern/burrow of sorts?
Maybe put an LED up top to use sparingly just to get a look or when showing the t room to visitors, etc.

That's why i like what petkokc did with the magnetic black panels to get a look without disturbing the T.  Heavy dirt curtains will make that difficult, but my juvie has cleared her underground chamber from one end of her 32oz to the other so I can see her well through the holes on both sides.


----------



## vespers (Sep 26, 2017)

Deeser said:


> Do you think it would be more likely to come out with a background effect on three sides to block out most ambient light and simulate a large cavern/burrow of sorts?


I'm not sure if that will help or not. It also depends on the "personality" of the spider, some spiders may be out and about more than others. I've owned two...one was an adult female, and both of them were super-secretive pet holes.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Sep 27, 2017)

I keep mine with deep moist sub. Some large cork rounds. Plants along the top of the enclosure. So they've got both arboreal and plenty of sub to dig in. Even as large adults mine spend a lot of time digging and staying down in the sub or deep in their hides. Their out walking the walls at night mostly or when they're hungry. And always a large full water dish.


----------

